# Ascvd



## nabernhardt (Nov 2, 2012)

just wanting to get some other opinions on this when the diagnosis is only ASCVD.  which that codes to 429.2.  but with the guideline use additional code to IDENTIFY present of arteriosclerosis.  Do you guys code anything for this.  I have heard possible to use 440.9.  Or do you only code the 429.2 when nothing further is documented?
Thanks


----------



## Om (Nov 9, 2012)

Icd-9 cm directs to 429.2 for ASCVD. We use only this code for ASCVD.


----------



## AlaskanCoder (Jul 2, 2013)

Just wondering if you heard anything else on this?  Yes, ICD-9-CM directs you to 429.2 for ASCVD, but notes in 429.2 direct you to "use additional code to identify presence of arteriosclerosis" but every "additional" code I can find exclues ASCVD and code 429.2.  

Karen CPC, CPMA


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 2, 2013)

440.9 excludes 429.2 you can use any other 440.- code as an additional


----------



## caprikorn84 (Jul 6, 2013)

To add what parts have atherosclerosis choose from  440.0 - 440.29


----------



## caprikorn84 (Jul 6, 2013)

to use 429.2 it has to specifically say atherosclerotic heart disease


----------

